
Show HN: Generations - How old are Millenials now? - andai
https://andai.tv/generations/
======
andai
Hi HN! Today I was wondering how old my generation is again, so I looked it
up.

I noticed you have to click each article on Wikipedia to find out what the
year and age range is for each generation... so I made this!

It updates the age based on current year and it's done client side in a single
html file so you can save it with Ctrl+S :)

~~~
Libeste
Your age ranges should go 0-7, 7-23, 23-39... instead of 0-7, 8-23, 24-39...

While 2012 was 8 years ago, not everyone born in 2012 has turned 8 yet.

~~~
andai
Oh, good point. That column was originally labeled "... turn X this year."

